# Camping around Bailey???



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Wanted to take the wife up to the north fork of the south platte area. Looking for a nice campground and some hikes that would show the beauty of the area. Not sure where to go. Any suggestions?


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Off FR 550, about 4 miles past Buffalo Creek. Lots of car camping, right off the dirt road, but there will be other folks in the area.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Hopefully *Jennifer* will see this post and tell her story, as I recall she said she was camping along the road somewhere near waterton or foxton. Got woke up in the middle of the night by a couple of hillbillys who shone flashlights on her, tried to open the doors, pounded on the car, and threatened to kill her.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

If you're looking for sites with facilities... check out Wellington Lake.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

If you are looking for an actual campground, you might try the Buffalo campground that is also on CR 550. I think it's about 10 miles off HWY 126. Or you could access the area from Bailey. Go east on the road at the bottom of Crow Hill. That takes you over towards the Wellington Lake area and on to CR 550 which will then get you to the campground. The Colorado Trail runs just past the south side of the campground and there are also a lot of mountain bike trails in the area that you could hike on. I think there are also some camp areas on CR 543 (south) which leaves HWY 126 as you get to Buffalo Creek.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

I doubt that the BC area is dangerous on the whole. There are crazies anywhere and I would not say that sort of thing is typical of the BC area. Nevertheless...if you have the means to, good reason to pack a piece when car camping. Haven't made it down to any NM rivers yet, but I have heard the local boaters there usually keep a little something in the car for this very reason.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Holy shit scary place to camp. Wellington lake.... after teaching a clinic on the north fork my co-work and i went up there to camp to be woken up by a satanic ritual going on. No shit chanting, screaming, gun shots totaly wacked!! Pretty sure a few dogs met their end before we got out of there.
To be honest i would think twice about camping along the north fork and south around that area. I had a gun pulled on me by the crazy dude around the confluence (not sure if he is still around) another gun pulled up by chezman. 

Love the runs around there great quality of water but it gets weird after dark. I have camped many times around Kenosia pass (sorry about the spelling) just befor you start heading up the main hill there are some roads on the right. never had an issue there but its pretty far from the good water. 

Make a good long day out of the area then head to the little bear in Evergreen for some grub and beers. Unless you like witches, guns, and dead dogs.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

You happen to be up there during dragon fest.... wierd pagan shit.

My friends family owns the big cabin on the north side. We always go up for that weekend to watch from the porch.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, I'd second the Buffalo Creek camp ground, a little past the town of Pine, or about 15 minute drive from the Bailey take-out. It is an established camp ground, and the people there are mainly families and mountainbikers, and all seem very friendly. I've never had an issue there. Great hiking and biking on the CO trail as well. Beautiful campsights too. 

STAY CLEAR of the Waterton/Foxton area. Most of the places are not legitimate camp areas, and the local red necks patrol and enforce their law after midnight while drunk, with armed weapons. There is a National Forest paid campground a few miles down the road towards Deckers. While a little safer from ********, don't be suprised if you find yourself camping in the middle of a racial war or gang fight around 2 am.


----------



## IkayakNboard (May 12, 2005)

I've camped at Wellington Lake before. I usually stay away from the developed sites, but I guess it was okay. I didn't see any satanic rituals, but there was a large family with a motorhome who set their TV and surround sound up on a picnic table as they all sat around watching Shreck late at night. After I "politely" told them that if they can't enjoy a night in the mountains without Shreck, they should just hang a picture of a mountain next to their couch at home, they turned the sound down. Other than that it's a good place for families. You can fish in the lake without a license. I prefer to camp in the BLM that surrounds Wellington Lake...free and you can find spots away from everyone else. But you will hear gunfire from time to time and clearing a spot for your tent usually involves sweeping away shotgun shells.


----------

